# 24h München 2015



## Ironman007 (15. August 2014)

Da heute die Anmeldung für das 24 Stunden Rennen in München begonnen hat, eröffne ich hier mal ein Thread. Termin des 24h Rennens ist der 06./07. Juni 2015, unter Vorbehalt. Der bereits verkündete Termin des 29. August 2015 wurde aus organisatorischen Gründen in den Juni vorverlegt.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (1. November 2014)

Ich würde gerne auch mal in München fahren, deshalb suche ich noch ein Team, 2 oder 4 er,
Bin schon einige male im 2er in Duisburg und Alfsee gestartet ( Top 6, Alfsee 2 Platz)
4er sind wir Mix gefahren Top 6,
Ein Team mit grillen ist nichts für mich, Ehrgeiz sollte schon dabei sein und der Wille so weit wie möglich nach vorn zu fahren.
Bis zum Termin werde ich so ca. 30000 bis 40000 hm im Training hinter mir haben und das ein oder andere Rennen.
meldet euch wenn ihr noch ein Mitfahrer sucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minihbmichi (15. November 2014)

Das ist ein sehr schlechter Termin, an diesem Wochenende gibt es sehr viele Veranstaltungen


----------



## Ironman007 (18. April 2015)

http://www.24hrace-muenchen.de/media/pdf/24h-race-Muenchen-Strecke.pdf 

Bisherige Streckenführung 2015


----------



## Marki72 (20. April 2015)

Sog Events als Veranstalter werde ich in Zukunft  vermeiden!
Die verlangen immer mehr und bieten immer weniger! Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren mal im 8er Team teilgenommen und sogar gewonnen! Als siegprämie gabs für uns je eine Flasche Erdinger alkoholfrei und ein passendes Glas dazu. Und das bei 100€ startgeld. Echt schwach! Getränke, Essen usw gehen auch regelmäßig aus.

Das gleiche war beim citybike Marathon! Letztes Jahr gabs wenigstens im Ziel noch halb aufgetauten Kuchen.
Heuer konnte man sich im Ziel nichtmal ein Bier kaufen, das es vor ein paar Jahren noch kostenlos gab.

Also ich kenne einige Münchner die bei SOG-Events nicht mehr teilnehmen!
Kein Wunder das es jedes Jahr weniger Teilnehmer werden.
Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung


----------



## Ironman007 (21. April 2015)

Marki72 schrieb:


> _Sog Events als Veranstalter werde ich in Zukunft  vermeiden!
> Die verlangen immer mehr und bieten immer weniger! Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren mal im 8er Team teilgenommen und sogar gewonnen! Als siegprämie gabs für uns je eine Flasche Erdinger alkoholfrei und ein passendes Glas dazu. Und das bei 100€ startgeld. Echt schwach! Getränke, Essen usw gehen auch regelmäßig aus.
> 
> Das gleiche war beim citybike Marathon! Letztes Jahr gabs wenigstens im Ziel noch halb aufgetauten Kuchen.
> ...



*Solange die Teilnehmer den Veranstalter nicht mit dem Negativen konfrontieren, wird sich auch das "Es hat ja doch gereicht, hat sich keiner beschwert" Verhalten ändern. Es geht ja um reichlich Einnahmen/Verdienst. *
Bleibt fest zu stellen:

1. Wer unzufrieden ist bzw. war, soll den VA ansprechen und auf Mängel hinweisen,
2. Wird nicht reagiert, die VA nächstes Mal meiden.

So habe ich es bisher gehalten und war zufrieden, sonst greift bei mir Punkt 2.


----------



## Conzi (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

in fünf Wochen ist schon wieder alles vorbei  Das das hier der einzige Thread zum Thema zu sein scheint, möchte ich an dieser Stelle einfach mal den (in)offiziellen Twitter Hashtag vorschlagen und verbreiten. Gebt Euren Postings zum Thema 24h Rennen in München bei Twitter und Facebook einfach den Tag *#24hmuc* mit - das macht die Suche [https://twitter.com/search?q=24hmuc] für die Anderen leichter 

Und - weil's so schön passt - schlage ich für Duisburg *#24hdui* vor 

Beste Grüße,
Martin


----------



## Andi841 (7. Mai 2015)

#Suche Startplatz in einem 4er Team beim 24h MTB Rennen in München#

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche einen Startplatz in einem 4er Team. Bin begeisterter Freizeitfahrer und auch schon letztes Jahr beim Rennen mitgefahren. Wollte dieses Jahr ein eigenes Team anmelden doch leider hab ich nicht genug Teilnehmer zusammenbekommen um ein gesamtes 4er Team anzumelden, deshalb bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einem Team.

Falls jemand noch Bedarf an einem sportlich ambitionierten Fahrer hat (olympischer Gedanke steht im Vordergrund ;-) ) , einfach bei mir melden.

Gruss Andi


----------



## Ironman007 (22. Mai 2015)

_Teilnehmerinfos von SOG_

Hallo,

noch gut zwei Wochen bis zum BIKE 24h race im Olympiapark München. Am Samstag, 30. Mai 2015  führen wir wieder eine Streckenbesichtigung durch.
Treffpunkt ist am 30. Mai um 13.00 Uhr auf dem Coubertinplatz im Olympiapark - wo sich auch der Start und  das Ziel befinden.

*
Startgeld*Fahrer oder Teams, die bisher das Startgeld noch nicht überwiesen haben, bitten wir,  dies bis zum 1. Juni (Zahlungseingang)  zu erledigen. Danach werden die Startplätze weitervergeben und die Voranmeldungen haben keine Gültigkeit mehr.

*WICHTIGER HINWEISie Startnummernausgabe findet dieses Jahr im oberen Umlauf des Olympiastadions statt -gegenüber der Verpflegungsstelle.


Verpflegung / Mehrweggeschirrseit 2013 dürfen Veranstaltungen im gesamten Olympiapark Gelände nur noch mit Mehrweggeschirr durchgeführt werden. Das Abfallwirtschaftsamt der Stadt München führt strenge Kontrollen durch. Wir bitten Euch, bringt eigenes Mehrweg Geschirr (Trinkflaschen, Teller, Besteck, Tasse, Löffel) mit, damit wir vor Ort keine Probleme mit den Behörden bekommen. Vielen Dank !


MassageDas Team um Felix - welcher nun schon seit Jahren die Massagen bei unseren 24 Stunden Rennen erfolgreich anbietet - ist auch dieses Mal wieder mit dabei. Wer Lust hat, kann sich schon vorab anmelden unter www.move-on-physioteam.de


Fahrerlager und StreckeFahrerlager und Strecke sind identisch zum letzten Jahr. Bitte beachtet, dass im Fahrerlager2 (unterhalb der Haupttribühne des Olympiastadions keine motorisierten Fahrzeuge (Auto, Wohnwagen usw.) erlaubt sind. 
Die Plätze lassen sich einfach nicht genau festlegen, deshalb werden die Teams in die Fahrerlager nach Anreise platziert. Es wird "nicht reserviert" !! Die Größe des Fahrerlager richtet sich nach der Teamgröße - Einzelfahrer und Zweierteams (ca.20 qm), Viererteams (ca. 25 qm) und Achterteams (ca. 30 qm). Diese Angaben sind keine Mindestgröße, sie können auch darunter liegen. Teams werden zusammengelegt, wenn sie gemeinsam anreisen und somit direkt nebeneinander Standpätze zugewiesen bekommen. Die Streckenführung haben wir inzwischen auf der Homepage veröffentlicht.


Grillen während der Veranstaltung: 
Nachdem wir in den letzten Jahren erhebliche Kritik von den Brandschutzbehörden erhalten haben, bitten wir Euch, dass ihr Nachfolgendes zwingend beachtet und einhaltet !!! Die Feuerwehr wird permanente Kontrollgänge durchführen und bei Nichteinhaltung werden diese des Platzes verwiesen !!! 
In den Fahrerlagern - ausgenommen FL2 - sind Holzkohlegrills erlaubt, wenn ein Eimer mit Wasser gefüllt griffbereit daneben steht. Gasgrills sind nur erlaubt (FL1, 3, 4 und 5), wenn ein TÜV-Zertifikat vorliegt und auch dabei ist. Zur Info: alle Gasgrills, die im Baumarkt usw. gekauft wurden, besitzen KEINE derartige TÜV-Abnahme. Gasgrills, die in Wohnmobile und Wohnwagen fest eingebaut sind, haben durch die regelmäßigen KFZ-TÜVs eine Abnahme, dürfen aber im Fahrerlager2 verständlicherweise nicht verwendet werden
Die Brandschutzauflagen haben wir beigefügt

Einfahrtsunterlagen "Olympiapark"Die Teamunterlagen (Einfahrtsgenehmigungen in den Olympiapark) werden auch heuer nicht versendet, da der Olympiapark uns wieder entgegengekommen ist und pro Team ein Fahrzeug ohne Einfahrtsschein in den Park zum Be- und Entladen einfahren lässt. Die Einfahrt in den Olympiapark ist an der  "Eishalle": 


Zu folgenden Zeiten könnt ihr ein- bzw. ausfahren:
Freitag: 14.00 - 19.00 Uhr 
Samstag: 6.00 - 9.00 Uhr
Sonntag: ab 12.30 Uhr

TeamänderungenHier einfach eine Ummeldung machen - unter Angabe der Anmeldenummer und Postleitzahl könnt ihr auf Eurem Anmeldebogen noch Veränderungen bis zum 3. Juni (18 Uhr) vornehmen. Danach sind keine Ummeldungen mehr online möglich. Letzte Ummeldemöglichkeit am Freitag, 5. Juni bei der Startnummernausgabe gegen Gebühr. Am Samstag sind keine Ummeldungen mehr möglich


Ablauf
Um einen reibungslosen Ablauf zu gewährleisten, bitten wir Euch, folgendes unbedingt einzuhalten:
Alle Fahrzeuge, die nicht im Stand integriert sind oder zum Entladen (max. 1 Fahrzeug/Team) fahren direkt auf die Parkharfen (Navigationseingabe: Sapporobogen).
Einfahrt in den Olympiapark geschieht ausschließlich über die Einfahrt „Eisstadion". Dies ist die Einfahrt gegenüber "BMW Welt". Zu erreichen über den Mittleren Ring, Lerchenauerstraße und Spiridon-Louis-Ring. An der Schranke erwartet Euch ein Mitarbeiter, der Euch den Berechtigungsschein zum Einfahren in den Olympiapark übergibt. Bitte unbedingt Eure Anmeldenummer (ist auf der Anmeldebestätigung zu finden) parat haben, damit es bei der Einfahrt keine Staus gibt.  Bitte im Olympiapark folgende Reihenfolge einhalten. 

1.  Entladen und Belegen des Fahrerlagers
2.  Fahrzeuge auf die Parkharfen abstellen;
3. Startnummernausgabe im oberen Umlauf des Olympiastadion (NEU)
Sigma-AngebotZu "Spitzenkonditionen" bieten wir Euch wieder Beleuchtungssysteme aus dem Hause Sigma Sport an. Die Wunschbeleuchtung bitte auf der Internetseite von Sigma Sport aussuchen und uns bis zum 26. Mai mitteilen. Abholung und Bezahlung bei der Startnummernausgabe.


Wechselzone
Die Wechselzone befindet sich auf dem Coubertinplatz, direkt neben der Bühne.  Es muss bei der Einfahrt in die Wechselzone abgestiegen und am Ende wieder aufgestiegen werden. Sowohl bei der Ein-, als auch bei der Ausfahrt wird ein Hindernis aufgebaut.

VerpflegungEs wird heuer eine Verpflegungsstelle im oberen Umlauf des Olympiastadions  geben. Dazu wird auf der Gegengerade des Sees noch eine Ausgabestelle für Getränke und Obst aufgestellt. Hier wird auch die Solo-Verpflegung sein. 


Bitte beachtet, ein weiteres SogMail bekommt Ihr in den nächsten Tagen mit den finalen Infos und aktuellen Teilnehmerlisten inkl. den Startnummern. Außerdem werden wir noch einen Einfahrtsplan hinzufügen.



Wir freuen uns auf Euch

Eure

Michaela Betzmann*


----------



## Poppone (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Anmeldung für ein 2Mann Team laufen und befürchte das es zu zweit zu hart wird. Gibt es ein anderes 2er Team was sich gerne mit uns zusammenschließen würde? Bei Interesse bitte Mail an [email protected]


----------



## zieguslaus (29. Mai 2015)

Servus zusammen,
kann mir einer der München-erprobten sagen, welche Reifen zu empfehlen sind?
Bisher soll das Wetter gut sein.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironman007 (29. Mai 2015)

Bin letztes Jahr  Racing Ralph gefahren, gingen gut, da trockene Bedingungen.


----------



## wallberg (29. Mai 2015)

Bin im letzten Jahr im 2er vorne mitgefahren, 
das erste mal in München. Trotz Podium zum Ende mein Resultat :

Strecke 2
Stimmung 3
Orga 4
Verpflegung 5
Kontrolle für Übergabe / Betrugsvermeidung 6

Wenn nach 20h auf nem Podiumsplatz blitzsaubere Biker die Du noch nie gesehen
hast an Dir vorbeiziehen als ob du geparkt hast, ist das sehr komisch.

Vierer und 8er Mix wo die Quoten Frau eine Runde fährt und sich bis zum Ziel Einlauf 
der Männer schlafen legt.... Biker im 2er und 4 er die völlig frisch nach 20h 30% schneller 
Fahren als alle anderen.... 

In Summe eine schöne Veranstaltung, 
Aber verpfegen und organisieren musst Du selbst, 
Gewinnen ist geradezu unmöglich wenn man es fair und sportlich angeht. 

Wünsche dennoch viel Spaß und stelle das zumindest sportliche Startgeld in Frage. 

Wallberg


----------



## Silberrücken (30. Mai 2015)

ja, ja, die petzmann, hat auch bei mir einen ganz miesen ruf weg!  es ist zuviel vorgefallen die letzten jahre.....


----------



## epic03 (31. Mai 2015)

Kannst du mir mal erklären wie man im 2er Team mogeln soll?


----------



## wallberg (1. Juni 2015)

epic03 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal erklären wie man im 2er Team mogeln soll?


Klar, wenn keiner Kontrolliert kann fahren wer mag -


----------



## epic03 (1. Juni 2015)

und das hast du live in München gesehen?
Will hier keinen Verteidigen, nur klar stellen das man nicht einfach alle die schneller sind als du des Betrugs verdächtigen sollte  

War selber letztes Jahr in München im zweier unterwegs und aufs Treppchen gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (1. Juni 2015)

epic03 schrieb:


> und das hast du live in München gesehen?
> Will hier keinen Verteidigen, nur klar stellen das man nicht einfach alle die schneller sind als du des Betrugs verdächtigen sollte
> 
> War selber letztes Jahr in München im zweier unterwegs und aufs Treppchen gefahren...



Das war nicht meine Aussage - die Platzierungen vor mir (Standen wohl nebeneinander am Treppchen) haben sich
nicht mehr geändert - dennoch fiel meine Beobachtung allen Teilnehmern unserer Teams (12 Personen) auf.
War kein Angriff auf Deine Leistung.


----------



## Silberrücken (1. Juni 2015)

ich kann nicht erkennen, dass dies sei ne Absicht war. Aber, dass in Mün hen übelst beschissen werden  soll hast du bestimmt schon gehört .....i h könnte da so Einiges berichten!


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Juni 2015)

epic03 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal erklären wie man im 2er Team mogeln soll?



4er Team als 2er angemeldet und schön die Startnummern unaufällig untereinander tauschen.

Bei quasi nicht vorhandenen Kontrollen alles möglich.

Was für eine Selbstverarsche.....


----------



## Leusl (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

suchen für unser Vierer Team noch einen Mitstreiter/in, da uns leider einer ausgefallen ist.
Starten das erste Mal bei diesem Event und vertreten das Motto "Dabei sein ist alles", es geht uns in erster Linie um den Spass und die Erfahrung. Bisher besteht unser Team aus 3 Männern zwischen 30 und 47 Jahren.


----------



## mamamu (8. Juni 2015)

Ich war in München diesmal nicht am Start, habe aber erfahren, dass es wegen des Gewitters zu einer zwischenzeitlichen Unterbrechung gekommen ist. Mich würden dazu ein paar Details von Teilnehmern interessieren. Von wann bis wann wurde nicht gefahren; war klar, wann es weitergeht oder musste man sich ständig in Bereitschaft halten? Was habt Ihr in der Zwischenzeit gemacht, wie waren die Streckenverhältnisse bei Fortsetzung des Rennens; wie ging es Euch nach der Pause? war es eher eine willkommene Erholung oder hat es Euch aus dem Rhythmus gebracht?
vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen


----------



## Mastesse (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
Das Rennen war von 21:00 - 5:00 Uhr unterbrochen.
Es war nicht klar wann und ob es überhaupt weiter geht. Der Veranstalter hat die Olympia Halle geöffnet für die Teilnehmer.
Um ca. 23:30 Uhr wurde gesagt dass es eventuell um 4:30 Uhr weiter geht. So konnten dann alle schlafen. Um 4.00 Uhr kam dann eine Durchsage, dass es um 5 Uhr weiter geht.


----------



## zieguslaus (8. Juni 2015)

Servus, 
wie schon geschrieben, wurde das Rennen zwischen 21 und 5 Uhr unterbrochen. In der Olympiahalle wurden wir über den eventuellen (da vom Wetter abhängigen) weiteren Ablauf informiert. So konnten alle schlafen. Als das Rennen fortgeführt wurde war die Strecke mMn absolut in Ordnung. Es wurden zwei kleine, bei Nässe evtl. kritische Stücke rausgenommen (die kurze Abfahrt im Wald und die kurze, steile Rampe am Oly-Stadion). Das "Krisenmanagement" des Veranstalters fand ich gut. 
Ärgerlich waren/sind die technischen Probleme bei der Übertragung der Zeiten und Endergebnisse. Des weiteren empfinde ich das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis der Veranstaltung verbesserungswürdig (speziell die Qualität und Verfügbarkeit der Verpflegung).


----------



## Ironman007 (8. Juni 2015)

Rennabbruch war gegen 21 Uhr, alle Fahrer wurden im Ziel-/Wechselbereich auf die Unterbrechung hingewiesen und gestoppt. Über Lautsprechdurchsage wurde eine Fortsetzung in zwei Stunden festgesetzt. Alle solten erst mal ihr Inventar sichern. Aufgrund des wirklich heftigen Gewitters wurde eine neue Teambesprechung auf 03.30 Uhr angesetzt. Wir Teilnehmer wurden im weit entfernten Teamlager 1 immer informiert. 04.45h neues Briefing, 05.00 Uhr Fortsetzung des Rennens. Die gefährlichen Passagen wurden herausgenommen, Streckenzustand war in Ordnung. Aus meiner Sicht gab es an der Einzerlfahrerverpflegung wieder nichts zu bemängeln.
Zu kritisieren wären, wenn überhaupt, die teuren Strompreise (kam bei mir eh nicht in Frage) und wieder mal die geringe Anzahl der Toiletten (Vorschlag; Um 2-3 Chemieklos je Fahrerlager ergänzen).

Kurzum, herzlichen Dank für eine gelungene Veranstaltung, *Dank insbesondere den beiden Helfern an der Einzelfahrerverpflegung, man musste einfach ein paar Minuten bei Euch anhalten. *Ergebnisslisten stehen nun auch, nach der Korrektur*.*
Bis zum nächsten Jahr, tolle Rennsaison noch an alle,


----------



## mamamu (10. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank für Eure ausführlichen Antworten. Ich war selbst als Einzelstarter gemeldet, habe dann aber auf den Start verzichtet, weil sich in den letzten Tagen vor dem Rennen mein angerissener Innenmeniskus wieder gemeldet hatte und ich für den weiteren Verlauf der Saison nichts riskieren wollte. Fiel mir überhaupt nicht leicht, und es fühlt sicht extrem nach Niederlage an.
2012 hatte es beim 24h in München übrigens ziemlich genau zu Mitternacht heftig zu regnen begonnen. Damals war es für mich überraschend, dass das Rennen nicht unterbrochen wurde und wir zum Schluß nur noch durch Schlamm fuhren. Nachdem wir acht (!) Stunden bei übelsten Bedingungen unterwegs waren (und der bis dahin Führende in der Einzelfahrer-Wertung erschöpft aufgegeben hatte), wurde um 8 Uhr morgens vier Stunden vor Ende abgebrochen und gewertet.


----------



## rainman71 (15. Juni 2015)

hallo community,

bevor ich hier ein fass aufmache, würde mich erst mal interessieren, ob bei den hier vertretenen teilnehmern nun alle zeiten und platzierungen (mittlerweile) passen, oder ob es noch ungereimtheiten gibt?

wie fandet ihr, dass das rennen bereits vor 11:20uhr beendet wurde?

beste grüße

michél


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

